# Hand grinder upgrade recommendations?



## dovy (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I find myself having filter coffee most of the time I'm after a coffee. I currently have a Rhinowares hand grinder but I'm not satisfied with the grind quality.

Which hand grinder would give me most uniform grounds at filter/aeropress courseness?

I'm eyeing kinu m47 right now but maybe there are other grinders I should consider? Comandante also looks good and is a bit cheaper, anyone had a chance to compare these two?

P.s. I do like grinding coffee by hand for filter but if there are some electric ones giving more uniform grounds at similar price point I'm all ears!

Thanks,

Dovy


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Any of the steel burr hand grinders with bearing support (Kinu, Commandante, Lido, Feldgrind) will give a measurably improved grind distribution over the Rhino/Porlex/Hario slim. Trouble is it may not translate directly to an improvement in taste. It will result in faster grind times & more satisfying feel in the hand.

By all means buy another grinder because it's more practical to use/looks better/feels better, but your problems with the Rhino are unlikely to be caused by grind quality, more likely due to wrong grind size for your method. I'd be using quite different sizes for V60 and Aeropress for example (finer for small immersion brews, coarser grinds for paper filtered drip brews).

You're talking about a grinder in the region of £1000+ (new) for a significant improvement in measurable grind quality over £100 to £250 grinders if you go electric.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

If you were looking at electric then the Wilfa grinders might be worth considering. I haven't owned one but I had a superb V60 in a cafe recently that used the basic Wilfa for filter. They were using high quality beans from La Cabra. I'd suggest that the quality of the beans and roast and using a good method would have a bigger impact on the cup than a hugely pricey grinder upgrade.

I upgraded from a Hario Skerton to a Hausgrind ( on which the Feldgrind is based) and haven't seen the need to upgrade. It is just so much easier to set and grind than the Hario and is built to last.

The Wilfa Uniform interests me as it has larger burrs (58mm) and is advertised as being designed for filter priced around £300. But there hasn't been much experience of it in the wild as of yet (that I can find). It gets good reviews from James Hoffman and Wendelboe.


----------



## jmudrick (Oct 2, 2019)

I chose to get the Apollo grinder over the Kinu M47 and have no regrets, great for me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with Step21. I started with a Rhino and quickly found it lacking. After a few months with a Pharos I got a Hausgrind and then a couple of Feldgrinds (I make coffee in three different places), and have no need to upgrade. I'm tempted by the Kinu and Comandante but that's just the lure of shiny new toys, I know they won't make my coffee any better. Feldgrinds come up on here regularly for around the £100 mark and are an absolute bargain at the price.


----------

